# Cube Race Simulation Bot



## molarmanful (Jan 15, 2015)

I just made a cube bot that you can race against here: http://s.codepen.io/molarmanful/debug/bNqpxY?

1. Adjust the bot's TPS to a preferred scramble setting. If you want to follow the bot scramble, I would recommend a lower setting.

2. Generate a scramble. Do the scramble (the bot will also scramble).

3. Adjust the bot's TPS to a preferred racing setting.

4. Hold and release the spacebar to start the race.

5. Press the spacebar again when you finish your simulation. If you beat the bot, you get a point; otherwise, the bot gets a point.

6. Repeat.

The idea is rather simple. Any suggestions?


----------

